# Focus on Chronic Constipation



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Introduction- Chronic Constipation
Definitions, epidemiology, and impact of chronic constipation
Subtypes of Constipation: Sorting Out the Confusion
Pathogenesis of Slow Transit and Pelvic Floor Dysfunction: From Bench to Bedside
Diagnosis of Constipation in Primary and Secondary Care
Current Treatment Options for Chronic Constipation
 http://www.ibsgroup.org/#Constipation


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks Jeff. Much appreciated. Nice to see you here more.


----------

